# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Ψυχογενής Ανορεξία >  Κατ'εμε ειναι λαθος!

## anaO.

Διαβαζω καιρο τωρα αυτο το φορουμ και πολλες φορες ταυτιζομαι, βοηθιεμαι, ανακουφιζομαι, θυμωνω. Ειμαι ατομο με αρκετα ψυχολογικα θεματα αλλα πλεον ολα ειναι υπο ελεγχο. Λοιπον η αφορμη που γραφω σημερα εδω ειναι οχι για να πω και εγω τη δικη μου ιστορια αλλα τη γνωμη μου. Εχω περασει απο αρκετα φορουμ ψυχολογιας ελληνικα και ξενα και πραγματικα μονο οταν προκειται για διατροφικες διαταραχες αντιμετωπιζω αυτην την κατασταση. Ο κοσμος αγγαλιαζει καθε ειδους νευρωση-ψυχωση-διαταραχη προσωπικοτητας και ειναι προθυμος να προσφερει την διαδικτυακη του υποστηριξη. Το εντυπωσιακο λοιπον αν οχι εξοργιστικο ειναι οτι βλεπω νεαρα κοριτσια να μπαινουν εδω με εμφανη προβληματα ανορεξιας και βλεπω απαντησεις του τυπου ''δεν πας καλα,μας δουλευεις, εισαι υπερβολικη κλπ'' Πραγματικα θα ηθελα καποιος να μου απαντησει για ποιο λογο υπαρχει αυτος ο ''ρατσισμος'' απεναντι στις ανορεκτικες κοπελες. Ειναι αγνοια? Ειναι ζηλια? Ειναι μεθοδος-τακτικη που πιστευει καποιος οτι θα βοηθησει? Η απαντηση στο τελευταιο παντως να ξερετε ειναι πως οχι μονο δεν βοηθαει αλλα it triggers ακομα περισσοτερο το ατομο που πασχει. Αυτα απο εμενα, περιμενω απαντησεις και ελπιζω να μην φανηκα εριστικη!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Γειά σου,anaO.Καλώς σε βρίσκουμε!

Ούτε εμένα με βρίσκει σύμφωνη η αντιμετώπιση αυτή και σε καμία περίπτωση δεν πιστεύω πως λειτουργεί βοηθητικά.
Το ότι κάποιος ταλαιπωρείται από διατροφική διαταραχή(πόσο μάλλον όταν απλά είναι παχύσαρκος)δε σημαίνει πως κατανοεί 
ούτε κατέχει τη σωστή ψυχολογική προσέγγιση,που χρειάζεται εκείνη τη στιγμή ο συνάνθρωπος του σε ανάγκη.
Ίσως κάποιος πιστεύει πως αν μιλήσει στον άλλον έξω από τα δόντια θα τον ταρακουνήσει,θα ξυπνήσει και θα συνέλθει...
Ίσως αναγνωρίζει δικά του κομμάτια στον άλλον με τα οποία ακόμα δεν έχει συμφιλιωθεί,κάνει προβολή και καταλήγει 
ν'απαντά το κομμάτι του που βρίσκεται σε άρνηση ή που απορρίπτει και τον ίδιο τον εαυτό του για παρόμοια πρακτική...
Ίσως πάλι ο παχύσαρκος πχ.νιώσει ανακούφιση πως δεν ταλαιπωρείται από ανορεξία που θεωρείται στις σοβαρές μορφές της
απειλητικότερη της δικής του ασθένειας και ξεσπά την αποδοκιμασία που ο ίδιος υφίσταται εκεί που νιώθει να τον παίρνει.
Ίσως αυτό που διαβάζουν να φαντάζει τόσο ακραίο,που να μην πείθει για την αληθοφάνεια του,ίσως εκλαμβάνεται ως ενοχλητικό τρολ.
Ένα σωρό λόγοι μπορεί να υπάρχουν...Και δεν είναι κάτι που αντιμετωπίζουν μόνο οι κοπέλες,που ταλαιπωρούνται από ανορεξία,
αλλά και αυτές που κάνουν εμετό,κόβονται ή επιδίδονται σε ο,τιδήποτε μη συνηθισμένο που ενδεχομένως κάποιους σοκάρει.

Θεωρώ πως για να καταθέσει την αλήθεια του έστω και ανώνυμα κάποιος χρειάζεται πολύ θάρρος,το οποίο του το κατακρεουργούν
τέτοιες αντιμετωπίσεις.Ακόμα χειρότερα,ίσως νιώσει ενοχικά και μπει σε διαδικασία απολογίας...Όπως και να'χει δεν έχει από κει
και πέρα καμία ενθάρρυνση να συμμετέχει,ν'ανοίγεται,καθ ς νιώθει εκτεθειμένος κι ενδεχομένως ακόμα πιο αδύναμος.
Δεν είμαστε ψυχολόγοι να γνωρίζουμε τη σωστή κάθε φορά αντιμετώπιση ούτε μπορούμε να εκφέρουμε άποψη μέσα από δύο
του άλλου γραμμές.Καλύτερα να μην επεκτεινόμαστε σε νουθεσίες αν δεν είμαστε σίγουροι πως η καλή μας πρόθεση είναι διακριτή
και πως θα λειτουργήσουν για τον άλλον αν όχι βοηθητικά,έστω υποστηρικτικά.Ελπίζω η σύσταση σου να ληφθεί σοβαρά υπόψιν.

----------


## elafaki20_ed

Εγώ δεν έχω δει τέτοιες απαντήσεις που περιγράφεις annaO...
ίσα-ίσα που πιστέυω πως οι περισσότεροι εδώ μέσα προσπαθούν να τα αγγαλιάσουν όλα τα άτομα..ανεξαρτήτως διατοφικής διαταραχής..ίσως να μην το έχω προσέξει εγώ βέβαια.

Εκτός κάποιων περιπτώσεων που πραγματικά μας ''δουλέυουν'' και δεν έχω ιδέα γιατί έκαναν τον κόπο να γραφτούν σε ένα τέτοιο φόρουμ..

----------


## Eli_ed

Καλησπέρα anaO και καλωσόρισες,
πράγματι τέτοιες αντιδράσεις έχω συναντήσει και εγώ αν και ευτυχώς κάπως σπάνια. Θεωρώ ότι μάλλον όσοι απαντάνε με τον τρόπο που περιγράφεις πάσχουν από άγνοια και δεν κατανοούν την σοβαρότητα μίας ασθένειας όπως είναι η ανορεξία. Προφανώς αυτό που δεν γνωρίζουν οι περισσότεροι είναι ότι όταν ένα άτομο είναι ανορεκτικό ειδικά για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα και ουσιαστικά υποσιτίζεται πλέον οι νοητικές του λειτουργίες πάσχουν με αποτέλεσμα να έχει ακραίες σκέψεις που για άλλους φαντάζουν από περίεργες έως εξωπραγματικές. Στεναχωριέμαι που δεν βλέπω άτομα με ανορεξία να συμμετέχουν στο φόρουμ ή εμφανίζονται μόνο για λίγο, δεν λαμβάνουν βοήθεια, και κατόπιν χάνονται και πάλι στο σκοτεινό τους κόσμο. Συμφωνώ πάντως ότι τέτοια εριστικά σχόλια δεν θα πρέπει να γίνονται και ότι είναι ακόμη και επικίνδυνα για την λεπτή και ευαίσθητη ψυχολογία ενός ανορεκτικού ατόμου. Είναι μία ασθένεια που απειλεί ακόμη και την ίδια τη ζωή γι'αυτό θα πρέπει να την αντιμετωπίζουμε με την ανάλογη ωριμότητα και σοβαρότητα. 

Θεωρώ πολύ εύστοχη την παρατήρηση σου και σε καμία περίπτωση δεν την βρίσκω εριστική. Εύχομαι όπως και η Nadine να ληφθεί σοβαρά στα υπόψιν.

----------


## lessing_ed

Νομιζω πως ευτυχως τετοιου ειδους απαντησεις σπανιζουν

----------


## click

εχω την εντυπωση οτι συνηθως ατομα που πασχουν απο ανορεξια συνηθως κυκλοφορουν στις κατηγοριες βουλιμια και παχυσαρκια. μιας και θελουν να ανηκουν στα ατομα που νομιζουν οτι τρωνε πολυ και που εχουν κιλα να χασουν.
σπανια κινουνται στην ενοτητα ανορεξιας.

και αν καποιος δεν το παρατηρησει ή τελοσπαντων δεν εχει διαβασει αναλυτικα περι τινος προκειται, μπορει να βλεπει ενα ατομο 50 κιλων να παραπονιεται για τα κιλα του και να του απανταει "αναρμοστα". ισως κατι τετοιο εννοεις?

παντως αν θελεις γραψε λιγα λογια και για τον εαυτο σου. καλωσηρθες

----------


## anaO.

Καλως σας βρηκα!
ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις. Nadine συμφωνω απολυτα και σε ευχαριστω που εδωσες λεξεις στις σκεψεις που δεν μπορουσα σαφως να εκφρασω.
Στα ατομα που η απαντηση ειναι οτι τετοια φαινομενα δεν υπαρχουν δε θελω να παραθεσω λινκ,θα ταν χαζο. Επισης πολλες φορες επειδη ακριβως ειναι δυσκολη η κατανοηση λογο του παραλογου των σκεψεων του ασθενους, μπορει να φαινεται σαν κακογουστο αστειο,τουλαχιστον απο την μεχρι τωρα εμπειρια μου εδω δεν εχω αντιληφθει παρα ελαχιστα τετοια γεγονοτα.
Φλερταρω με την ανορεξια περιπου δυο χρονια για αυτο και σουλατσαρω εδω συχνα.. Θα ηθελα πολυ να μιλησω για αυτο,εδω, γιατι εκει εξω οι περισσοτεροι με εχουν κανει περα.. Ο γιατρος δε που με παρακολουθει μου ανακοινωσε πως αν συνεχισω ετσι δε θα μπορεσει να συνεχισει να συνεργαζεται μαζι μου. Οι φιλοι μου δεν μου μιλανε λεγοντας μου πως θα το κανουν οταν παρω χ κιλα. Χρειαζομαι και υποστηριξη προφανως αλλα αυτο που θα θελα να κανω περισσοτερο ειναι να μιλησω για το πως νιωθω.
Ειναι περιεργο να εχεις ανορεξια.. Ειναι η καλυτερη σου φιλη,το ματαιοδοξο καμουφλαζ ολων των προβληματων σου και απο την αλλη η αρρωστια που τελικα θα σου κλεψει τη ζωη. Αναγνωριζεις το παραλογο των πεποιθησεων σου, ξερεις πως ειναι αρρωστο,το ξερεις, αλλα επιμενεις. Χανεις την περιοδο σου και χαιρεσαι,λες να!τα καταφερνω,μπορω να ξαναγινω παιδι.. τοσο αρρωστο,τοσο λαθος αλλα και παλι θα αφησεις τον ελεγχο τωρα που τον βρηκες?
Ειναι πολλα.. Θα την γραψω και εγω την δικη μου ιστορια..συντομα!

----------


## Eli_ed

anaO θα χαρούμε πολύ να διαβάσουμε την ιστορία σου. Φαίνεται να έχεις αρκετά ξεκάθαρη άποψη για την ανορεξία και για αυτά που βιώνεις και αυτό είναι ευοίωνο. Οι περισσότεροι που πάσχουν από ανορεξία δεν αντιλαμβάνονται ότι έχουν πρόβλημα καν. Το να αναγνωρίζεις ότι σου προσφέρει μία ψευδαίσθηση ελέγχου και ασφάλειας είναι πολύ σημαντική συνειδητοποίηση και πράγματι είναι ένα από τα πιο ισχυρά κίνητρα για να παραμείνεις στην ανορεκτική φάση. Εννοείται πως τις διατροφικές μας διαταραχές τις διατηρούμε όλοι για κάποιους λόγους, είναι γιατί μας προσφέρουν και θετικά πράγματα εκτός από τα άπειρα αρνητικά. Πολλές φορές οι ψυχολόγοι που κουράρουν άτομα με διατροφικές διαταραχές ζητάνε στο άτομο που πάσχει να κάνει μία λίστα με τα υπέρ και τα κατά της διαταραχής του και ακόμη και να γράψουν ένα γράμμα προς την ανορεξία ή βουλιμία και να πούνε τι νιώθουν και τι σκέφτονται για αυτή. Είναι και αυτό μέρος της θεραπείας.... το να αναγνωρίσεις την διαταραχή σου, να της μιλήσεις σαν να ήταν πρόσωπο και να την διαχωρίσεις από την προσωπικότητα σου ως ένα ξένο σώμα, σαν ένας άλλος εαυτός που συνυπάρχει μέσα σου. 
Η ανορεξία είναι η πιο σοβαρή από τις διατροφικές διαταραχές και η πιο επικίνδυνη οπότε είναι σημαντικό να μπορείς να ζητήσεις βοήθεια έστω και αν η φωνή της ανορεξίας μέσα σου σου λέει ότι είσαι μια χαρά και δεν χρειάζεσαι κανέναν. Τα πισωγυρίσματα σε μία τέτοια ασθένεια είναι πολλά και δεν μου κάνει εντύπωση που οι αγαπημένοι σου έχουν κουραστεί να γίνονται μάρτυρες της δύσκολης κατάστασης που βιώνεις. Βέβαια αυτοί που αγαπάνε κατά την άποψη μου πρέπει να επιμένουν και να σκαρφίζονται όλο νέους τρόπους για να βοηθήσουν τον αγαπημένο τους φίλο που πάσχει από μία τέτοια άτιμη ασθένεια. Αυτό που με ανησυχεί είναι η αντίδραση του γιατρού σου. Τι είδους γιατρός είναι αν επιτρέπεται; Μου φαίνεται ότι μάλλον δεν γνωρίζει πως να αντιμετωπίσει περιστατικά ανορεξίας. Η καλύτερη μου συμβουλή για εσένα αυτή τη στιγμή είναι να ζητήσεις βοήθεια από έναν ψυχολόγο εξειδικευμένο σε διατροφικές διαταραχές, θα μπορέσει να σε βοηθήσει πάρα πολύ.

----------


## smart

προβληματιστηκα πολυ ν απαντησω στο θεμα... 
για τον απλουστατο λογο οτι δεν ξερω τι να πω!!
ειναι ενα θεμα στο οποιο δηλωνω οτι νιωθω πληρη αδυναμια χειρισμου..
σχετικα με τις ερωτησεις σου.... δεν νομιζω οτι καποιος απαντα "ασχημα"η αποτομα απο ζηλεια...
αλλωστε... προκειται γι ασθενεια... να ζηλεψει? γιατι? 
θεωρω οτι συμβαινει ειτε γιατι θεωρει οτι προκειται για τρολ (κ εγω εχω πιστεψει οτι καποια ατομα απλα μας δουλευουν κατα καιρους!!) η επειδη καποια ατομα δε δινουν την εντυπωση οτι θελουν να βοηθηθουν!!! θελουν να καμαρωσουν γιατι βουλιαζουν ολο κ περισσοτερο στην αρρωστια.... 
σ αυτη την περιπτωση τι πρεπει να κανουν οι αλλοι?
να του πουν μπραβο?
να το αγνοησουν?
να συνεχισουν να προσπαθουν να το μεταπεισουν?
δεν εναι ρητορικες ερωτησεις... θα θελα πολυ μια απαντηση!!
εσυ πως θα θελες να σου φερομαστε?
αν πχ καποια κοπελα που πασχει απο ανορεξια αρχισει κ γραφει για το ποσα πλευρα μετρησε σημερα, ποια θεωρεις οτι θα ηταν η σωστη αντιμετωπιση απο τους αλλους?

θα ηθελα πολυ νακαταλαβω τι περιμενει απο εμενα καποιος που περιμενει βοηθεια... πως θα τον βοηθησω αν δεν ξερω πως κ αν αυτος δε μου (υπο)-δειξει τον τροπο?

----------


## click

Κι εγω ειχα την απορια τι και αν μπορει να βοηθησει ενα ατομο που πασχει απο ανορεξια εφοσον η πραγματικοτητα του ειναι τοσο διαστρεβλωμενη. Οι απαντησεις ηταν πολυ ενδιαφερουσες.
Αν δε θελει να βοηθηθει, δε θα βοηθηθει. 

Τι σκεφτεστε?

----------


## anaO.

smart-click! Γεια! 
Οταν εχεις ηδη προβλημα ισως βουλιμιας εκει η ζηλια μπορει να υπαρξει πιστευω.. Γενικα δεν το ασπαζομαι γιατι μου φαινεται τραγικο κατι τετοιο. Ισως παλι να ειναι μια καθαρα ναρκισσιστικη μου αντιδραση σχετικα με το πως πολλες φορες με βλεπουν οι αλλοι ως ανορεκτικη μονο και μονο για να εξισορροπισω την ασχημη ψυχολογικη μου κατασταση..
Ο τροπος αντιμετωπισης τωρα ειναι κατι υποκειμενικο. Ισως να μπορω να πω πως δεν θελω να με αντιμετωπισουν αλλα δεν μπορω να ορισω σαφως τι θα προτιμουσα! Σκεφτομαι πως το καλυτερο ειναι η αδιαφορια.. Οχι να μην απαντησεις, αλλα να δειξεις στο ατομο οτι δεν τραβαει την προσοχη σου με αυτο. 
Οντως αν δεν θελει να βοηθηθει δεν θα το κανει. Οταν ερχομαι σε κοντρα με τον γιατρο μου αυτο που του λεω για να με αφησει ησυχη, πως αυτος ο τροπος ειναι η αυτοκτονια που εγω εχω επιλεξει. Ειναι μια κινηση που θα με φερει κοντα στον θανατο οχι τοσο αμεση οσο ισως χαπια η ενα ξυραφι, και θα με κανει να δω τι θελω πια απο τη ζωη μου. Γενικα πιστευω πολυ εντονα οτι κατα κανονα οι κοπελες με νευρικη ανορεξια αρνουντε να μεγαλωσουν, θελουν να διατηρηθουν παιδια και τελικα να ''αποκαταστησουν'' σχεσεις με την μητερα τους. Πολλες φορες η ανορεξια ειναι και η ''τιμωρια'' της κορης προς τη μανα και ισως εκει ειναι και η απαντηση, με την εννοια οτι η ουσιαστικη βοηθεια ερχεται απο την μανα η απο καποιο ατομο που θα δει η ασθενης ως μανα.

----------


## lonechristine

συμφωνω απολυτα μαζι σου anaO. με οσα εχεις γραψει εδω,απτο πρωτο μεχρι το τελευταιο σ post!

----------


## click

> _Originally posted by anaO._
> Σκεφτομαι πως το καλυτερο ειναι η αδιαφορια.. Οχι να μην απαντησεις, αλλα να δειξεις στο ατομο οτι δεν τραβαει την προσοχη σου με αυτο.


πιθανοτατα εχεις δικιο. αν ολοι αδιαφορησουν, δε θα εχει πετυχει το στοχο του και θα αναγκαστει εχοντας απομεινει ολομοναχο, να επαναπροσδιορισει τη ζωη του.
αλλα επειδη ειμαστε ανθρωποι, ειναι δυσκολο εως ακατορθωτο να μπορεσεις να δειξεις αδιαφορια, ακομα και αν το κανεις με στοχο να ταρακουνηθει ο αλλος.

----------


## smart

συμφωνω με cklick 
κ επιπλεον:
αν εσυ η ιδια δεν ξερεις πως θα θελες να σου φερονται, πως να ξερουν οι αλλοι?
κ για να μην παρεξηγηθω, μη θεωρηθει οτι αυτο που λεω ειναι το "Εσυ φταις"!!!
σε τιμα το οτι λες τοσο ξεκαθαρα ποια ειναι οπτικη σου μεσα απο την περιπετεια που βιωνεις!!
ισωςμεσααποτον παραμορφωτικο φακο , ο,τι κ να σου πουν καποιες φορες φαινεται επιθεση.
οποτε ερχομαστε στην αδιαφορια αλλα κ στο κατα ποσον ειναι ευκολο να δειξουμε αδιαφορια οταν βλεπουμε οτι καποιος θετει τη ζωη του σε κινδυνο...
κ αυτος ο καποιος φωναζει απεγνωσμενα για βοηθεια..
γιατι αν πραγματικα δεν την ηθελε δε θα γραφε....
σωστα?

----------


## anaO.

Σωστοτατα! Σε ολα, ακομα και στο οτι εκλαμβανω αυτα ως επιθεση ομως μπορω να ξεχωρισω εμενα απο αυτην(σε ορισμενα θεματα τουλαχιστον). 
Δεν ηρθα εδω ουτε για να παρεξηγηθω ουτε να δημιουργισω διαδικτυακους καβγαδες. 
Εχεις δικιο, ναι, δεν ξερω πως θελουν να μου συμπεριφερονται.. Δεν ξερω, θελω να το παρατηρουν οντως? Ειναι απλα αυτοκαταστροφη? Ειναι ενας ακομη ιδεοψυχαναγκασμος μου η μηπως ενα καπριτσιο που δεν περασα ως κοριτσοπουλο και μου βγαινει τωρα? Δεν εχω καμμια απολυτως απαντηση-με πιανεις αδιαβαστη!
Κανενας δεν ειναι υποχρεωμενος να συμπεριφερθει καπως. Απο κανεναν δεν εχεις την απαιτηση να σου σταθει ειτε ειναι γονιος ειτε φιλος. Απο τη στιγμη που θα υπαρξει αυτη η απαιτηση ειναι το καμπανακι οτι εχει ερθει η φθορα. Θελω να πω οτι δεν υπαρχει μια στανταρτ συνταγη κανε αυτο η το αλλο. Υπαρχει βεβαια το ΜΗΝ κανεις εκεινο! Απο καθε ανθρωπο θα απολλαβεις βοηθεια με διαφορετικο τροπο ειτε αυτος ειναι οτι σε κανει να ξεχνιεσαι επειδη παιζεται συνεχεια επιτραπεζια(λεω εγω τωρα!) ειτε επειδη σε ακουει, σε εμπιστευεται, σε τραβαει απο δω και απο κει η απλα ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ακομα και οταν δεν εισαι ευχαριστη παρεα!
Ισως κανω λαθος αλλα βλεπω πως αυτο το διαστημα που εμφανως ειμαι σε μια πολυ υποτροπιαζουσα φαση οι περισσοτεροι με κανουν περα.. ''Μη μου μιλησεις αν δεν παχυνεις,αν δεν παρεις χ κιλα'' η ''Δεν μπορω/ξερω/αντεχω να σε αντιμετωπισω(ακομα και αν δεν μιλαω ποτε για αυτο). Ε, αυτο με εχει πληγωσει αρκετα και ο λογος ειναι πως η σκεψη μου συνεχεια, στην προσπαθεια μου να δωσω ερμηνεια, ειναι πως φευγουν επειδη δεν θελουν να νιωσουν υπευθυνοι για ο,τι μου συμβει αν μου συμβει.. τι στα κομματια με βλεπουν καταδικασμενη σε θανατο?

----------


## smart

οχι, δε νομιζω να βλεπουν μια καταδικασμενη σε θανατο..
απλα(!!) μην εχοντας βρει καποιον αλλο τροπο να σε βοηθησουν καταφευγουν στον εκβιασμο!!


" Απο κανεναν δεν εχεις την απαιτηση να σου σταθει ειτε ειναι γονιος ειτε φιλος. Απο τη στιγμη που θα υπαρξει αυτη η απαιτηση ειναι το καμπανακι οτι εχει ερθει η φθορα"
η φθορα στη διαπροσωπικη σας σχεση η σ εσενα που νιωθεις την αναγκη να σου σταθει καποιος?

----------


## anaO.

Για να εχω φτασει στο σημειο να εχω ''απαιτησεις'' σημαινει οτι υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα στην σχεση μας. Πως γινεται να αρχισεις να εχεις απαιτησεις? Σαν παραδειγμα μπορω να παραθεσω μια μακροχρονια σχεση στην οποια αρχικα ολα ηταν καλα και μετα απο χ διαστημα η κοπελα αρχιζει και απαιτει προσοχη,ενδιαφερον κλπ. Εκει ειναι που εχει αρχισει να ξεθωριαζει το ολο πραγμα.. Γενικευω βεβαια και ισως ειναι λαθος. Φυσικα μπορει και να υπαρξει φθορα σε εμενα(στον καθενα) ομως οχι παντα. Ειναι πολυ ευκολο ειδικα οταν εισαι ευαισθητος να πεις οτι δεν κανει αυτο και το αλλο ΑΡΑ δεν αξιζω η ειμαι λαθος και τελικα να τα βαλεις με τον εαυτο σου.

----------


## smart

η παροδος του χρονου παντα επιφερει αλλαγες που μπορει να ειναι φθορα μπορει απλως να εκλαμβανονται ως φθορα.
το να εξηγεις τι αισθανεσαι κ τι θα θελες απο τον αλλο δεν ειναι απαραιτητα απαιτηση.... κανενας δεν εχει το κληρονομικο χαρισμα ωστε να μπορει να μαντεψει τις επιθυμιες κ τα συναισθηματα μας αν εμεις δε μιλαμε γι αυτα.

----------

